# I fished today too...



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well with what looked like the only weather window for the next several days my buddy Mvann and I decided to take the boat out and see what we could do.

I had to drop my mother in law off at the airport so she could go back home (thank God) so we didnt start fishing until about noon. 

I went west out of east pass to hit some close in stuff looking for flounder as I hadnt been that way yet this year and I typically do well over there. Water was nasty and absent of bait so we made a move. 

After bouncing around some with not much to show for it we finally hit pay dirt and put 17 flounder in the box. We did release several smaller fish that were keepers so we could of had our limit but who wants to clean a 12-13" flounder?! 

No huge doormats today but the average size was up as compared to the last few trips! We headed back in a little after 3:30. Most of the 17 were caught in about 30-45 minutes making for some great action. We had two doubles on back to back drifts and a couple more doubles through out!

Highlight of the day was watching a bald eagle swoop down and scoop up a duck off the water right in front of us! CRAZY!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang dude. Nice haul.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Hopefully, it was one of those cormorants. 

Nice haul of flounder. Sounds like you've got some honey holes out there.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Was wondering what the water would be like downstream from the pass.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Now that's a good trip. Very nice.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice...just let me know when you cook my stuffed flounder!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

GOING offshore to catch inshore fish? something here don't add up.... but those flattys may just be worth it... lol

the big flounder are the last one's to migrate if you want to hunt flounder the ICW and Pass may be something to consider with this drawn out transition period. Just a heads up... but who knows I maybe wrong


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch but still wondering where my invite was.

Josh, dude...just don't man. Jason didn't ask floundering advice (I'd say he does just fine) and it's a completely different fishery for them offshore.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris, you know I would have invited you if I thought you would have come. Werent you at work? Next week day weather window we will do it. It was Matthews first time, and like I knew he would, he had a blast. I swear fishing for flounder like we do is just too damn!

And Josh is free to give that advice! Id love for everyone to still be trying for flounder in the ICW and pass! lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sometimes ole Josh's advice shows just how smart he really is.

Again Jason, great work. Thanks for the post


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ok... ALL* the flounder are offshore. Nice catch


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

OMG... "going offshore to catch inshore fish"... this guy... Lol.
Like the saying goes, there's always one "expert" in every crowd. 

4 fish over 18", a handful just under & a few smaller ones that I put in the box when we first got on them. I'd say we did pretty good. 

It was a great day on the water!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

......................


----------



## lifeinthe850 (Sep 12, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> GOING offshore to catch inshore fish? something here don't add up.... but those flattys may just be worth it... lol
> 
> the big flounder are the last one's to migrate if you want to hunt flounder the ICW and Pass may be something to consider with this drawn out transition period. Just a heads up... but who knows I maybe wrong


Is there anyway we can possibly ban this guy from fishing in the waters of Pensacola Florida? For F**** sake, I would like there to be some fish left for me to catch. It seems this guys knowledge is far to great to still be fishing here. People these days always think they have to one up somebody. The guy caught 17 flounder in the Gulf, provided photos and you say to go look around the ICW for the big ones. LOLOLOL what a troll. 
P.S Nice Haul!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

lifeinthe850 said:


> Is there anyway we can possibly ban this guy from fishing in the waters of Pensacola Florida? For F**** sake, I would like there to be some fish left for me to catch. It seems this guys knowledge is far to great to still be fishing here. People these days always think they have to one up somebody. The guy caught 17 flounder in the Gulf, provided photos and you say to go look around the ICW for the big ones. LOLOLOL what a troll.
> P.S Nice Haul!


LoL I just realized this dude has been a member for over a year and his first post is this! Hell yeah buddy, youll fit right in here! :notworthy:


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

What is the bait/lure of choice for offshore flounder this time of year? I have caught some decent flatties off the rigs just south of Dauphin Island in the summer, but any advice for the winter time fishery would be really helpful.


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

WeathermanTN said:


> What is the bait/lure of choice for offshore flounder this time of year? I have caught some decent flatties off the rigs just south of Dauphin Island in the summer, but any advice for the winter time fishery would be really helpful.


looks like he's got cigar chunks sitting in the cooler with the flounder. Im betting its bouncing those on the bottom.


----------

